# Upper endoscopy tomorrow



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello everyone: Just to let you know that I will be having an upper endoscopy tomorrow. Never had this test before so am quite nervous. Will I be on IV Fluids? I go to the hospital at 11:30am and they will start at 12:30PM. Write Back Soon. Take Care Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Try not to worry about it (I know thats very hard to do). I'm sure they will be giving you IV sedation medication, not sure about supplemental fluids. I just asked my husband (he is an OR nurse)and he said they might so you don't get dehydrated since you cant eat or drink after midnight tonite. In my experience as tests go this one was not bad and I am queen of the chickens. Hope this helps


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Nancy, What does your husband do in the OR. I will be going into the producer room. Is that room cold as well as the OR? Write Back Soon Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hope your test went ok. You were in the proceedure room? Hopefully they kept you warm enough. My husband is an operating room/trauma nurse, team leader for ear nose and throat, urology and a few other services (departments)in the operating room.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Nancy I meant proceedure room. It is cold in that room? I am leaving here at 11:30am haven't left yet. I feel sick to my stomach and nauesa too. I think I am nervous. I know I will do fine. Write Back Soon Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

It might be chilly (I think its better for the equipment on the cold side). I'm sure you are nervous, but try not to be. It will all be over soon and chances are your dr will be able to tell you what he saw right away. I'll check back leter and see if you post, you might be sleepy and not want to. Take it easy, rest and have something to eat (after). Good luck


----------

